# How To Train Your Dragon: The Hidden World



## Jediwario1 (Jan 31, 2019)

The soundtrack for the third and final film in the series is now out. Yet again John Powell knocks it out of the park. A nice mixture of old themes and great new ones. Also the mixing is fantastic especially the choir.

After my first listen through my favorite track is "The Hidden World". 

It's now time for me to purchase all three soundtracks on CD.

_I won't link the soundtrack here but a simple search on YouTube will bring it up, and if you don't have time to listen to the full thing there's a 6:41 suite (also on YouTube)._


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 31, 2019)

Jediwario1 said:


> The soundtrack for the third and final film in the series is now out. Yet again John Powell knocks it out of the park. A nice mixture of old themes and great new ones. Also the mixing is fantastic especially the choir.
> 
> After my first listen through my favorite track is "The Hidden World".
> 
> ...


Yes it’s quite exquisite. I’d say more concert like orchestral than film score which is a good thing. The hidden world is indeed a powerful and emotive theme.


----------



## Chr!s (Feb 4, 2019)

It's good stuff, as was to be expected


----------



## nickmurraymusic (Feb 20, 2019)

The recording sounds great on this score


----------



## reutunes (Feb 21, 2019)

Shame about the sound balance in the actual film. All of the HTTYD movies seem to mix the score very quietly against the SFX and dialogue.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 21, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Shame about the sound balance in the actual film. All of the HTTYD movies seem to mix the score very quietly against the SFX and dialogue.



Yes, noticed this too. It's an oddly conservative mix, consistent across the trilogy. Speaks volumes that despite being almost buried entirely at times, it still has impact. When the main theme kicks in towards the denouement of the Hidden World, it's simply as good as cinema gets. Bravo John Powell.


----------



## J-M (Feb 21, 2019)

I only recently watched the first movie and Mr. Powell's score was indeed spectacular.


----------



## CT (Feb 21, 2019)

I haven't seen any of these movies yet, but Powell's scores are *really* impressive.


----------



## Symfoniq (Feb 21, 2019)

miket said:


> I haven't seen any of these movies yet, but Powell's scores are *really* impressive.



These are the kinds of scores (a la "Star Wars") that really make the movies even better. My children love the HTTYD scores at least as much as the films themselves, which is saying something.


----------



## CT (Feb 21, 2019)

I do get the impression that the movies are a cut above the usual stuff, yeah. Plus, I know Powell is really selective about what he does. They must have some merit.


----------



## MP (Jun 28, 2022)

Recently transcribed and recorded all the Hn & Tpt parts from the gorgeous last cue 😃


----------

